# Official thread: Lakers vs. Bulls



## higginj44 (Jul 18, 2002)

My prediction?

Bulls win of course!!!

Go Bulls!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I can't wait! :banana: 

This is the game we'll get back the big man!

After having to suffer thru crap like Spurs, Mavs and Rocket losses finally he returns!

FRIDAY NIGHT MARKS THE RETURN OF SOUMI SAMAKE FROM SUSPENSION!!!!! :bbanana: :cbanana: :banana: 

Oh yeah Shaq's going to play as well, may god have mercy on the Bulls...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

But not TOO much mercy. The Lakers need to send a message to the other teams: They're back and ready to rule the league once again.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

wow why did shaq chose to come back against a losing team ?? why not come back when they faced the spurs? ofcourse the lakers will win against the bulls !


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> ofcourse the lakers will win against the bulls !


Are you sure about this?


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

i'm not quite sure . but i hope the bulls will kick the lakers ! !


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> wow why did shaq chose to come back against a losing team ?? why not come back when they faced the spurs? ofcourse the lakers will win against the bulls !


And they will get back on track from here on without any EXCUSES :yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I am interested to see how Shaq does as far as running up and down the court. I think the key for the Bulls is to run, run, run.


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

oh yeah ! i hope every team will beat the lakers ! shaq is not that awesome all he has is a big mouth !


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> oh yeah ! i hope every team will beat the lakers ! shaq is not that awesome all he has is a big mouth !


He is also devestating in the post.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> This is the game we'll get back the big man!
> FRIDAY NIGHT MARKS THE RETURN OF SOUMI SAMAKE FROM SUSPENSION!!!!! :bbanana: :cbanana: :banana:
> 
> Oh yeah Shaq's going to play as well, may god have mercy on the Bulls...


Hahaha, Shaq might not play again though. He'll be a gametime decision. If he does play, he'll come off of the bench. If he plays, he'll still probably get like 35 minutes, so it won't matter whether he comes off of the bench of not.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

all i have to say is.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
GO LAKERS(and SHAQ-DADDY)


----------



## FOXYboy (Aug 26, 2002)

GO LAKERS AND SHAQ DADDY??? 
YUCK!! what a *** comment for a *** team lakers !

No need to use terms like that. Thanks. - naesdj


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> And they will get back on track from here on without any EXCUSES :yes:


I have a feeling me and you are going to come back to this comment soon. looking forward to it!!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling me and you are going to come back to this comment soon. looking forward to it!!



I'LL BE HERE!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I got a feeling that Shaq's toe isn't feeling too well I just read where he's experiencing some swelling and I'm starting to get worried, I don't think the toes healthy although he may tough it out, I don't feel as confident in his return or about his effectiveness he's not right just judging by what the team is saying they're trying to put a good face on it but I smell trouble, about a lingering injury here, he doesn't want to take the painkillers so unless the pain subsides I think their could be a problem. 

Now if he comes back feeling good its over and as Barkely and Kenny Smith said Dallas is going Milli Vanilli at the end of the season, Fools gold, just jumpshoooters with no presence, Yao gets 30 and 16 what could Shaq get what 50 , this is for you Drag. 

We run out to a lead and then hang on for a close win against the Bulls , the Bulls are no slouches this year and if you don't play good defense they'll beat you if Shaq plays we get a lead early with the energy, it fades the Bulls rally behind Jay Williams and the Lakers hold on with a big game from Kobe.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I got a feeling that Shaq's toe isn't feeling too well I just read where he's experiencing some swelling and I'm starting to get worried, I don't think the toes healthy although he may tough it out, I don't feel as confident in his return or about his effectiveness he's not right just judging by what the team is saying they're trying to put a good face on it but I smell trouble, about a lingering injury here, he doesn't want to take the painkillers so unless the pain subsides I think their could be a problem.
> 
> Now if he comes back feeling good its over and as Barkely and Kenny Smith said Dallas is going Milli Vanilli at the end of the season, Fools gold, just jumpshoooters with no presence, Yao gets 30 and 16 what could Shaq get what 50 , this is for you Drag.
> ...


Mavs have already beat the Bulls by 27 this year. they are the Lakers problem now.

Like you always say." An important part of our team is missing." Our inside presence. Last years leading shot blocker. LaFaentz. If you beleive 12-0 is fools gold your just reaching for anything to have to say. 12-0 is not an accident. Look how few teams have done it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh and my prediction is Bulls by 4.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Mavs have already beat the Bulls by 27 this year. they are the Lakers problem now.
> ...


Calling LAFRENTZ an inside prexence is like calling a hotdog fine cuisine, you're kidding right he's a weakside shot blocker not even a good defender on his own man, and he shoots jumpers no inside presence there look I know the Mavs are a good team but they're really nothing that special, the experts aren't taking them too seriously sure they are contenders but they haven't crossed some sort of magical threshold by winning 12 straight hell they got 21 more to go to make an impression ( by the way thats an OLD LAKER RECORD ) that shows the impressive nature of the Laker franchise, when the streak is over then maybe the Mavs and you can get back to some realism about where your team is. Lafrentz isn't even a better shot blocker than Bradley is for the most part although a better offensive player.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Calling LAFRENTZ an inside prexence is like calling a hotdog fine cuisine, you're kidding right he's a weakside shot blocker not even a good defender on his own man, and he shoots jumpers no inside presence there look I know the Mavs are a good team but they're really nothing that special, the experts aren't taking them too seriously sure they are contenders but they haven't crossed some sort of magical threshold by winning 12 straight hell they got 21 more to go to make an impression ( by the way thats an OLD LAKER RECORD ) that shows the impressive nature of the Laker franchise, when the streak is over then maybe the Mavs and you can get back to some realism about where your team is. Lafrentz isn't even a better shot blocker than Bradley is for the most part although a better offensive player.


  what r u talking about? This is a bull lakers form


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> what r u talking about? This is a bull lakers form


You're here spitting about Mavs this and Mavs that, so lets talk about them , you're cool with me while I believe some of your points are out there but you do make good points, but I know where your loyalties lie so anytime I see you jump the Lakers its with the intent to put the Mavs in better standing,you can't be objectionable where the Lakers are concerned, but I won't go to the Mavs forum to rant on them unless they become real contenders  just kidding man.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

If the Lakers get this one I think they will win eight in a row or more. The bad thing is that people will be blaming all the wins on Shaq when in reality the Lakers could probably win the next eight in a row without Shaq. They play:

Chicago
Milaukee
Miami
Orlando
Memphis
Minnesota
Memphis
Utah
Dallas

Although Orlando would be tough they really don't have an inside presence.

Phil said he plans to play Shaq 24 minutes.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Nice to see Shaq back. Didn't take long for the officials to swollow their whistles and let him throw some guys around. Lakers getting a lot of calls. Bulls getting no respect.

Also, the lakers comentator was going nuts over Kobe's block, but Marshall was off balance and almost traveled. He had to throw up a weak little scoop shot.

GO BULLS!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

You guys win. Honestly, I'm not that impressed with either team. Kobe was just molesting our players and not getting calls. Baxter and Marshall were getting hacked all night. Hassell picked up some phantom fouls when he was defending Kobe. Robinson pretty much shut Kobe down in one-in-one situations.

Good game, Go Bulls!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Lakers get one: Final 86-73*

Nice come back from the Big Fella - 17 pts in 20 mins - Kobe 21 pts, 8 assists 5 steals
Shaq looked pretty good out there tonight. The Lakers played well all around. Hoping things get back in tact from here on.

One thing I did notice....Where's Fizer??
This guy played outstanding against the Lakers last year (both games) 
Did Lonnie Baxter bump him out of the rotation??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Nice come back from the Big Fella - 17 pts in 20 mins - Kobe 21 pts, 8 assists 5 steals
> Shaq looked pretty good out there tonight. The Lakers played well all around. Hoping things get back in tact from here on.
> 
> ...


Fizer lost his job to Baxter.

I disagree with you. The Lakers did not play well all-around. The Bulls coaching was inept. Kobe played decent. He knows that he can do anything he wants against Hassell because the officials will always blow the whistle. I don't know why EC and TC didn't get more time. I guess Baxter is the futue of this team.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> You guys win. Honestly, I'm not that impressed with either team. Kobe was just molesting our players and not getting calls. Baxter and Marshall were getting hacked all night. Hassell picked up some phantom fouls when he was defending Kobe. Robinson pretty much shut Kobe down in one-in-one situations.
> 
> Good game, Go Bulls!



GO LAKERS!!! 
Just like FoxyBoy would say - " Excuses....Excuses "
(Just messin with ya man)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I'm glad you are happy. I mean, the Lakers just defeated a powerhouse!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Fizer lost his job to Baxter.
> ...


I haven't watched many Bulls games...
Your opinion: Who's well rounded - Fizer or Baxter?
Wasn't Fizer averaging close to Double-Doubles last year??


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> I'm glad you are happy. I mean, the Lakers just defeated a powerhouse!


And they'll defeat many more


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't watched many Bulls games...
> ...


Fizer is a black hole on offense. He never looks to pass, he only thinks to shoot. He doesn't rebound. He averaged around 12 and 5 last year shooting an anemic 42%. Horrible for a PF. At least Lonny will mix it up and give us tough rebounding.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> The Lakers did not play well all-around.


What? The Bulls did? 

You're right, the Lakers did not play well all-around, but neither did the Bulls. The Lakers were fortunate enough that the Bulls played even crappier than they did.

Both teams didn't get the calls, the Lakers got screwed on a bunch of calls in the first half. And it seemed like the refs were choking on their whistles when the Bulls got fouled in the second half.

But, the most important thing is...Shaq is back, he played very well, and the Lakers will start winning again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Fizer is a black hole on offense. He never looks to pass, he only thinks to shoot. He doesn't rebound. He averaged around 12 and 5 last year shooting an anemic 42%. Horrible for a PF. At least Lonny will mix it up and give us tough rebounding.


I thought Baxter played well tonight aswell. He took a couple charges, which shows he was hustling, and he got quite a lot of rebounds.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> What? The Bulls did?
> ...


No, I never said the Bulls played well.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Fizer is a black hole on offense. He never looks to pass, he only thinks to shoot. He doesn't rebound. He averaged around 12 and 5 last year shooting an anemic 42%. Horrible for a PF. At least Lonny will mix it up and give us tough rebounding.



It does look like Baxter has the size to bang down low and the rebounding toughness as well. I like Tyson, this guy will be oustanding and probably one of the L's top defenders with shot blocking skills.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> and he got quite a lot of rebounds.


Well, at least I thought he did, lol.

He actually got 2 rebounds. 

Haha...still played well though


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Lakers get one: Final 86-73*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like Baxter has the size to bang down low and the rebounding toughness as well. I like Tyson, this guy will be oustanding and probably one of the L's top defenders with shot blocking skills.


I was LMAO when Tyson rejected Shaq (goaltending) and then started talking smack. That is what this franchise needs! He was just trying to get back at Shaq for throwing his stuff earlier.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Finally a win! This could be the start of a very big win streak because we have some weak teams coming up!

Bulls didn't play to well, but they hung close untill the end. Rose played horrible (2-16), and the team as a whole only shot 35%.

Fisher played well at the point finally scoring some points and hauling in 6 rebounds. Fish is a perfect example of how our role-players depend on Shaq too much; he has a horrible season, and then Shaq comes back and he plays great. We need role players who can score without Shaq.

Fox only scored eight points, but he played tough defense and had a decent overall game.

Slava shot 17 shots and only got 12 points off of them. I don't know if he needs to be shooting that much right now. His overall stats aren't horrible, but his defense needs to improve...he seems to have trouble with the very athletic big men (Chandler,etc.)

Walker didn't play agressively on offense-but he hauled in 8 boards..so-so game.

Horry played an above average game..stats looked good all across the board.

I think Kobe played great except for his missed free-throws. He played great on defense with 5 steals, and almost had a triple double with 21 points, 10 rebounds, and seven assists.

SHAQ IS BACK!! The Diesel gave us a huge boost and played great in 20 minutes. As the minutes increase..so will the wins!!

GO LAKERS


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Finally a win! This could be the start of a very big win streak because we have some weak teams coming up!
> 
> Bulls didn't play to well, but they hung close untill the end. Rose played horrible (2-16), and the team as a whole only shot 35%.
> ...


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Lakers: 86-73
Kobe: 21 pts, 10 reb, 7 ast, 5 stl
Shaq: 17 pts, 7 reb, 21 min


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FOXYboy</b>!
> oh yeah ! i hope every team will beat the lakers ! shaq is not that awesome all he has is a big mouth !


I must admit to being baffled by this statement. What is your defense of this statement? Shaq is the most dominating player in the league - can you honestly say there is anybody who stands up to him - since Rodman (oh, I guess barkley did too - forgot about that scuffle) did years ago?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> can you honestly say there is anybody who stands up to him - since Rodman (oh, I guess barkley did too - forgot about that scuffle) did years ago?


Vlade Divac...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Vlade Divac...


Indeed.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Vlade Divac...


Yes, both Vlade and Sabonis try - but they're OLD. Of course, they could go on steroids like Bonds (and Shaq also - which is why he has added muscle, as he said in his own book) did and then they'd have the muscle and "attitude" to go against Shaq.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally the Dynamic Duo back to gether in Shaq and Kobe, uneven game last night the Bulls need to get rid of Rose he dominates the ball to much,Williams needs to be given more latitude to do his thing that cross over he put on Fisher was wicked, other than that the bUlls need some work Chandler's nasty atitude was great to see he wasn't going to let Shaq chump him in front of his family and friends great display of HEART there, he's a ways away though from being a great player but he's coming along. 

For the Lakers the DIESEL looked heavy but what a site I swear I was so glad to see him back and animated throughout the game he really adds the flavor to the teams countering Kobe serious attitude, he moved well and had good stamina, he needs to drop a few lb's but he changes things tremendously when he's out there allows Kobe to pick his spots and rest. Kobe played a good game all around got a lot of steals. And when Shaq comes back suddenly Fisher remembers how to shoot again . 

All I will say to the anti Laker people and you know who you are HERE WE COME.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> What is your defense of this statement?


He doesn't have any. All of his posts X you've been here long enough to know about the ignore feature. If you don't wish to read someone's posts just utilize it. - Jemel 
He's the biggest Laker hater on this site.

He just makes statements with no defense to them whatsoever.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You know Laker fear is back when people are back here whining about the refs! :boohoo:

We missed you Shaq! :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> *You know Laker fear is back* when people are back here whining about the refs! :boohoo:
> 
> We missed you Shaq! :banana: :vbanana:


Or you just know that Shaq is back and the officiating is back to normal.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nah I think I'll stick by my earlier statement. People only seem to whine about the refs when their team loses, which happens quite often against Shaq. :boohoo:

Or maybe you will use the defense that without the refs aid Shaq is as talented as all the other medicore 'large' players.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> X you've been here long enough to know about the ignore feature. If you don't wish to read someone's posts just utilize it. - Jemel


Hahaha...actually I don't know about the ignore feature


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Nah I think I'll stick by my earlier statement. People only seem to whine about the refs when their team loses, which happens quite often against Shaq. :boohoo:
> 
> Or maybe you will use the defense that without the refs aid Shaq is as talented as all the other medicore 'large' players.


No, actually the Bulls always get screwed. I'm used to it. Even when we win, we have to overcome the refs.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> Vlade Divac...


Vlade Divac and his Madd Flopps........Right!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> No, actually the Bulls always get screwed. I'm used to it. Even when we win, we have to overcome the refs.


LMAO.....come on KC, this is such a biased statement.

When we Lakers fans blame stuff on the refs, you always tell us to stop whining.

I can't even believe that you said that! :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO.....come on KC, this is such a biased statement.
> ...


I want you to go use the search engine and come up with a quote where I told you guys to "stop whining." I bet you can't.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO.....come on KC, this is such a biased statement.
> ...


How many Bulls games have you watched over the last 5 years? I'm guessing very few.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> He just makes statements with no defense to them whatsoever.


Maybe we should start calling FoxyBoy "Bizarro-THELAKESHOW" or "THEANTI-LAKESHOW";they're almost exactly the same only one hates the Lakers and one loves them. 

I read an interesting article in the Tribune about how Chandler and O'Neal are real good friends, and how they met up after the game. Kinda interesting, given the way he was taunting him. Chandler even described Shaq as kind of a mentor. Maybe he can teach Tyson how to eat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> How many Bulls games have you watched over the last 5 years? I'm guessing very few.


Get real! If I were to say the same thing, you'd throw it right back in my face.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Get real! If I were to say the same thing, you'd throw it right back in my face.


The difference is, I see a lot of Lakers games based on my location.


----------

